# new to fly fishing



## 58euro (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello I'm new to the forum and to pensacola just here for college, I've already been exploring around places to fish and have come to find out there really isn't much freshwater fishing as compared to back home in Jacksonville but rather way more salt water fishing. I am also new to fly fishing and have a cheap rod and reel i bought to help as a starter, the only thing I'm looking for is if maybe someone would be willing to meet up and help teach me everything i need to know about fly fishing. I can watch videos all day but its not the same as having someone that knows what they are doing teaching me and telling me what I'm doing wrong. Thank you


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I can't send you a PM because you're new on here and need a certain number of posts before you can send/receive messages. 

There are a lot of noobs on here when it comes to fly casting (I'm included) so I would suggest the following: stick to it, maybe attend a North Florida Fly Fishers meeting or fly-casting class (google them to find their web site).

I would be glad to meet up and try to help you too, but I'm not a certified casting instructor.

One thing that helped me more than anything was videoing myself, then I would watch the video of myself and compare my technique to those "pros" on YouTube.


----------



## 58euro (Sep 14, 2015)

@60hertz thank you for the great reply. I had not thought about recording myself cast so i can compare it to the "pros" but i will give that a try now. And i will also try to attend one of the North Florida Fly Fishers meetings.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Welcome to the area and the forum ! If you will check the post below yours, you will see that this weekend there is a FREE fly fishing show this weekend in Ocean Springs, Ms. which is about an hour and a half from Pensacola. It would be a GREAT place to get casting instructions and other tips from Certified Casting Instructors. Good Luck !


----------



## 58euro (Sep 14, 2015)

I do plan on attending the fly fishing show this weekend, but as its my first what should i expect there? I know from reading their website that there will be lessons and classes but what else goes on during these fly fishing shows?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Youtube is a big help....casting takes time, heck I'm still not great but notice I get better as time goes by! Good luck to ya and welcome aboard!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll offer what I've offered many novice fly guys on here; stop by our shop on canal rd in Orange Beach. It's slow right now and I have more time to go outside and do some fly casting lessons. No, I'm not a FFF certified fly instructor, but I've been fly fishing for a long time and can certainly jump start your rythym as I have with many other members.


----------



## 58euro (Sep 14, 2015)

@chris V thank you for the offer its much appreciated. I plan on attending the fly fishing show tomorrow and will try to stop by your shop on the way back.


----------

